# persian findo dog(persian spitz)



## Poria (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Very pretty! What's its character like?


----------



## Poria (Mar 9, 2012)

theyre realy brave dogs we use them to hunt boar,rabbit and fox and as a Watchdog


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful dog.  Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Poria (Mar 9, 2012)




----------

